# Fujitsu Siemens Amilo LA1703 will not power on



## Goodwinteam (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi iam trying to get this laptop to power up its a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo la 1703 when i turn it on nothing happens except the hdd light flashes when i press the power on button just one flash each time i press the button 

Ive tried two other power supply ,so it’s not the power cord the battery is working
i have taken out the hdd and tried it on a docking station it just makes a bleeping noise so i put in a new hdd but still nothing has any one got any ideas 

Thanks

Bob


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Goodwinteam

Try this first -

Please remove any media from media slots including USB, CD/DVD drive and flash drives etc. Disconnect all items connected to USB (including any USB wireless devices), hdmi, firewire ports etc.

• Remove the battery and AC cord. 

• Remove the bottom access cover/covers of your laptop. 

• Remove and reseat your RAM modules.

• Replace your covers.

• Hold down your power button for 1 minute (Battery and AC still disconnected).

• Replace your AC power (not battery) and turn the computer on.

This is called a hard reset. If it works COOL, then replace your battery. Problem resolved. If not then give this a try -

*Black Screen Issues and Troubleshooting *


----------



## Goodwinteam (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks have tried it still not powering on all i get is a single flash on the hdd light when i press the power button


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

OK, how much of the *Black Screen Issues and Troubleshooting* procedure did you try?

What happens when you take the battery and HDD out and try a start.


----------



## Goodwinteam (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Night shift ive followed all the steps still won’t power up all i get is a single flash of the hdd each time i press the power button 
i have removed ram /hdd/ battery etc . Have even removed CPU and reset it and the cmos as well 
i think the problem is a controller or the motherboard 

When i removed the battery and hdd it was just the same 

Thanks


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

How old is this laptop? How far would you go to repairing it?

Looks like the motherboard, my experience with laptops shows this type of fault is 90% dry solder joints on the board and not component failure.

Two repair options here -

1. Take it to a professional mobo reballer/repairer or buy a new motherboard. These two options can be expensive, depends how much you think its worth investing in this laptop.

2. There is a quick fix, no long term guarantee method which is highly successful, but should be treated as a last ditch option. I have tried variations of this method with success. See below and make up your mind.

What you want to do is follow the motherboard preperation as in #1. and carry out the process as in #2. Thes are not your motherboards but the process is the same. You basically want to remove as much of the plastic and anything removable from the motherboard as possible, especially the bios cmos battery.

1. *Preparation*

2. *Reflow*

You need to make that decission.


----------



## Goodwinteam (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for that i think i will need to speak to the owner then i will try it nothing to lose as you said thanks for the help with this


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok, good luck and post back.

Steve :smile:


----------

